# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  HCU v1.0.0.0362 Huawei P20 and others - Sn, Mac and more repair options added

## mohamed73

*HCU v1.0.0.0362 update!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *MORE REPAIR OPTIONS ADDED!*  *SN, Board SN, Bluetooth, Wifi MAC over fastboot or TP repair added
Services without downgrade, Android 10 included. 
Supported almost all huawei phones with cpu: 
KIRIN970
KIRIN960
KIRIN955
KIRIN950
KIRIN659*   *>>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]<<*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
>>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]<<
Video tutorial:

----------


## anne

Thanks A lot

----------

